# QJail vs VmWare vSphere



## fred974 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking at various way to do my first install on a physical server.

I need to have the following

- web Server (apache + Tomcat)
- Email Server (incl AV, spam,....)
- Database Server (MySql)

Now my hardware is limited to HP DL385 Dual AMD Opteron 2.6GHZ 6GB RAM 146GB SCSI hardrives (4x36.5GB).
I also have a spare 300Gb scsi disk at my disposale that I could fit in the server.

now.. the question is:

Should I use raidz to do a raid 5 type of install with 3 jails
OR
Should I do a physical raid and use VmWare instead of using jails?

I welcome any sugestion.

Thank you
Fred


----------



## vermaden (Aug 20, 2012)

I would do that without VMware and only on FreeBSD Jails.

... also, You are comparing here _Operating System Level Virtualization _( FreeBSD Jails) to _Hypervisor Type 1 Virtualization _(VMware ESX/vSphere) which is comparing _Apples _to _Oranges_.


----------



## gkontos (Aug 20, 2012)

I think he is asking if he should go for a ZFS RAIDZ with jails or a Physical RAID with vmware.

Avoid booting off a ZFS RAIDZ. Just use the controller's build in RAID to install FreeBSD and run everything in Jails.

If you want to use ZFS, use a spare (smaller) drive to do a UFS boot and install your jails in a RAIDZ1 Pool.


----------



## fred974 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you gkontos,

This was exactly what i was asking.

Why booting off a ZFS RAIDZ is not good?

If use the controller's build in RAID and my 3 jails, can i change my disk to a bigger size like in a zfs system?

thank you

fred


----------



## gkontos (Aug 20, 2012)

fred974 said:
			
		

> Why booting off a ZFS RAIDZ is not good?



Experience has showed me that anything beyond a mirror can cause problems in the future. In theory you can do it. But in real life, given the way parity check works, you should just avoid it.[/QUOTE]



			
				fred974 said:
			
		

> If use the controller's build in RAID and my 3 jails, can i change my disk to a bigger size like in a zfs system?



You would have to check with your controller specs for this.


----------



## fred974 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you gkontos gkontos


----------

